# star wars empire at war and vista



## nerdo13 (Aug 16, 2007)

I installed star wars emipre at war on my new computer with windows vista on it. I meet all the system req, but it wont start. It keeps saying "This application has failed to start because d3dx9_27.dll was not found. Reinstalling the application may fix the problem." 


I tried reinstalling and didn't work. So i tried using the DirectX installer from the game, but it wont install keeps saying "an internal error has occured" 

this is the directx report after i tried running the directx installer


09/03/07 19:47:41: dsetup32: === SetupForDirectX() start ===
09/03/07 19:47:41: dsetup32: DXSetupCommand = 0.
09/03/07 19:47:41: DXSetup: DSetupCallback(): Phase = 0, Steps = 0
09/03/07 19:47:41: dsetup32: Installing on Windows 5.1.2600
09/03/07 19:47:41: dsetup32: DirectXSetupIsJapanese == 0
09/03/07 19:47:41: dsetup32: DirectXSetupIsJapanNec == 0
09/03/07 19:47:41: DXSetup: DSetupCallback(): Phase = 2, Steps = 0
09/03/07 19:48:02: dsetup32: IsIA64(): not IA64.
09/03/07 19:48:02: dsetup32: CLR version number = 2.0.50727
09/03/07 19:48:03: dsetup32: DXCheckTrust(): E:\DirectX\dxupdate.cab is trusted.
09/03/07 19:48:03: dsetup32: GetCDXUpdate(): Extracting dxupdate.dll from E:\DirectX\dxupdate.cab.
09/03/07 19:48:03: dsetup32: Extracted file C:\Users\Brad\AppData\Local\Temp\DX370F.tmp\dxupdate.inf from cab
09/03/07 19:48:03: dsetup32: Extracted file C:\Users\Brad\AppData\Local\Temp\DX370F.tmp\dxupdate.dll from cab
09/03/07 19:48:03: dsetup32: GetCDXUpdate(): Loading dxupdate.dll in C:\Users\Brad\AppData\Local\Temp\DX370F.tmp\.
09/03/07 19:48:03: dsetup32: DirectXSetupIsJapanese == 0
09/03/07 19:48:03: dsetup32: DirectXSetupIsJapanNec == 0
09/03/07 19:48:03: dsetup32: IsWow64(): not Wow64 process.
09/03/07 19:48:03: dxupdate: -----
09/03/07 19:48:03: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Checking for dxdllreg_x86.cab...
09/03/07 19:48:03: dxupdate: DXCheckTrust(): E:\DirectX\dxdllreg_x86.cab is trusted.
09/03/07 19:48:03: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\Users\Brad\AppData\Local\Temp\DX370F.tmp\dxdllreg_x86.inf from cab
09/03/07 19:48:03: dxupdate: GetDXVersion(): This is older DirectX which does not have the version value in the registry.
09/03/07 19:48:03: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): GetDXVersion() failed.
09/03/07 19:48:03: dsetup32: InstallPlugIn(): DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.
09/03/07 19:48:03: dsetup32: Installation ended with value -9 = Internal or unsupported error
09/03/07 19:48:04: DXSetup: WM_APP_ENDINSTALL
09/03/07 19:48:04: DXSetup: ~CDXWSetup()
09/03/07 19:53:56: DXSetup: No command line switch
09/03/07 19:53:56: DXSetup: StartWizard()
09/03/07 19:53:56: dsetup32: IsWow64(): not Wow64 process.
09/03/07 19:53:58: DXSetup: CDXWSetup()
09/03/07 19:54:01: DXSetup: start installation
09/03/07 19:54:01: DSETUP: DirectXSetupA(): hWnd: 00E100C2 dwFlags: 02010098



Whats going on!?. It worked fine on my other computer that runs on xp


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Try running the game under Windows XP SP2 compatibility mode.


----------

